# TTC after taking Cerazette



## MrsP

Hi,

I am new on here and could really do with someone to talk to. 

I came off of my pill, Cerazette on 1st January as my husband and I are try to conceive our first child. Although everyone is different and I appreciate that could anyone tell me if they have used Cerazette or an alternative POP and how long it takes roughly to leave your system?

I have read so many threads about people and this pill and how badly it has effected their periods, I am now worrying too. Which is also going to slow the process down.


----------



## **angel**

*heya hun n welcome i was on cerazette for 3 months n had no periods but they did arrive a month after comin off but it took us 13months 2 fall preg but we had other issues aswell, fingers crossed it doesnt take u long xxxx*


----------



## MrsP

Hey Angel,

Thanks for the welcome.

It's nice to have other people to talk to who know what the hell you mean.

I was on it for just over a year with no period at all. 10 days now have been off of it. Bloated as hell and one hell of a back and tummy cramp. Never thought I'd wish for a period so much.

My doctor said to carry on trying regardless of not having a period yet - so ordered some cheap tests on line, otherwise I'll never know!!


----------



## **angel**

*aww hun yeh keep trying, i was havin periods every 3 months and managed 2 fall preg between periods without even knowing, sadly we miscarried xx*


----------



## MrsP

Ok hon I'm sorry to hear that.

Are you continuing to try now, sorry if you don't mind me asking? x x

I just seem to be eat, sleep and dreaming pregnancy, I can't seem to think of anything else. I don't know what has come over me. x x x


----------



## yumumleelou

i took cerazette for 5 months i put on 2 stone and i've not been able to budge the weight, i cant diet now cuz i am preggers. lol, it took me 7 months to have regular periods again, and ive always been like clock work! 28 day cycles. like you said b4 everyone is different so give it a while relax, the more you worry, the worse it seems. did anyone else have added weight gain from cerazette???


----------



## **angel**

*ty yeh but casually if u know wat u mean, its been 2 years since i came off the pill we m/c in april,

ttc is a thing that can control u which it has done me but we r also planning opur wedding so takin my mind off it xx*


----------



## MrsP

I must say I didn't really have a major weight gain on this pill or any of the other problems that I have read others have had, so been quite lucky in that way. Just no periods, just you know that's common on that pill.

I wish I could bloody have one now though!!! MAy things a bit easier!!!

Good luck with planning your wedding Angel. I got married in October, we had such a lovely day. When's the big day?


----------



## **angel**

*ty its june 28th yeh i must admit i shat myself wen reading the forums on cerazette wen i came off it xx*


----------



## MrsP

Yes they are no the greatest of effects they can have on you.

I just wish this damn period would hurry. I'm bloated as hell, tired and one hell of an ache in my tummy.


----------



## **angel**

*aww hun hope it aint to bad 4u wen she does arrive u never know u may of caught already xx*


----------



## MrsP

What in 10 days could it really happen that quickly even without no period or ovulation for that long?

I was in another chat room yesterday and someone recommended a seller on ebay so I bought some tests on there, only ones that are used by NHS, 25 for £1.99 + postage, but I thought they'll do the trick rather than the price of clear blue every time I need to check.

You can have a combination of preg tests or ovulation tests, didn't think was too bad for the price.


----------



## **angel**

*depends on ur body hun but i jus realsied on date u came off lol so prob not yet but were ur periods reg b4 pill?? xx*


----------



## yumumleelou

eat a big steak! lol hot waterbottle on the area will thin the blood might help u to come on! u can only try! x x x


----------



## MrsP

Morning girls.

Funny enough had both steak and hotel waterbottle last night, rfelt really crappy and didn't sleep to well either. :cry:

Yes Angel - there were as regular as clock work to the point I could put it down to a time give or take an hour, honest they were that regular. I suppose that what has suprised me now because when I was taking the combined pill as soon as I stopped my period would happen. Think you're right though, probaby body trying to get back to normal. :happydance:


----------



## LouiseClare

MrsP said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new on here and could really do with someone to talk to.
> 
> I came off of my pill, Cerazette on 1st January as my husband and I are try to conceive our first child. Although everyone is different and I appreciate that could anyone tell me if they have used Cerazette or an alternative POP and how long it takes roughly to leave your system?
> 
> I have read so many threads about people and this pill and how badly it has effected their periods, I am now worrying too. Which is also going to slow the process down.

Hi MrsP, I was just wondering if you have had any luck TTC. 
I am in the same position as you. I been on Cerazette for about 18 months. My Periods stopped completley. Me and My partner have now decided the time is ready to try for a baby. I've only been off Cerazette for a week. I wasn't sure how long this pill would take to get out of my system and my usual period to return so I decided to do some research on the internet. I was really surprised that there were so many bad reviews, and now i'm started to worry a little bit. 
There is no sign of my period yet but it has only been a week.
It would be really good to know how you are getting on.

Louise


----------



## Belle

I got pregnant whilst i was taking that! x


----------



## LouiseClare

Belle said:


> I got pregnant whilst i was taking that! x

Really.....Well thats certainly good news for me. I've heard so many stories about Cerazette taking ages to get out of your system. I know I shouldn't worry because we've only just started trying but I just can't help it.

I was talking to my Mum who said she has always been really fertile, she fell pregnant very soon after she stopped taking the pill (it wasn't cerazette) I'm just hoping i'm the same.

I hope everything goes well for you. x


----------



## drakey

Hi Mrs P, 

I have justcome off the Cerezette pill 6 days ago and no sign of period yet, you said your doctor told you to keep trying regardless, you think it will be ok? 

amy x



MrsP said:


> Hey Angel,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> It's nice to have other people to talk to who know what the hell you mean.
> 
> I was on it for just over a year with no period at all. 10 days now have been off of it. Bloated as hell and one hell of a back and tummy cramp. Never thought I'd wish for a period so much.
> 
> My doctor said to carry on trying regardless of not having a period yet - so ordered some cheap tests on line, otherwise I'll never know!!


----------



## drakey

Hi Louise,

im in he same situation as you. you posted it in feb. did you keep ttc whilst not having your periodS? 

amy x






LouiseClare said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am new on here and could really do with someone to talk to.
> 
> I came off of my pill, Cerazette on 1st January as my husband and I are try to conceive our first child. Although everyone is different and I appreciate that could anyone tell me if they have used Cerazette or an alternative POP and how long it takes roughly to leave your system?
> 
> I have read so many threads about people and this pill and how badly it has effected their periods, I am now worrying too. Which is also going to slow the process down.
> 
> Hi MrsP, I was just wondering if you have had any luck TTC.
> I am in the same position as you. I been on Cerazette for about 18 months. My Periods stopped completley. Me and My partner have now decided the time is ready to try for a baby. I've only been off Cerazette for a week. I wasn't sure how long this pill would take to get out of my system and my usual period to return so I decided to do some research on the internet. I was really surprised that there were so many bad reviews, and now i'm started to worry a little bit.
> There is no sign of my period yet but it has only been a week.
> It would be really good to know how you are getting on.
> 
> LouiseClick to expand...


----------



## dizzy65

hey welcome to the forum :hugs:


----------



## rubberchickuk

hey welcome mrs p (love the name) hehe. I got pregnant around 6 weeks after coming off this pill. It was a shock!!! I tried for over a year for my last wee boy. There is hope....fingers crossed for you hun xxxx


----------



## mrsdcooper

i was on that pill for 2 years, and dont have any period with them. i cam off and had periods a month after. on the third month i concieved my little angel, but i have read that it can take 2 years to get out of your system so dont start to panic yet, the more you worry the harder it is - take my advice go out get drunk have fun and wait and see worked for me.

Good luck thinking of you


----------



## Aunty E

Hi! My period turned up after 3 weeks and I ovulated next cycle. I didn't catch this time, but I'm hopeful for a BFP soon! I know another gal has a BFP first time! Go cerazette girls :happydance:


----------



## drakey

hiya!

i have come of cerezette a week ago and no sign of period just yet, me and my partner are now ttc. im not sure how long it will take but hopefully it wont be to long! were just having fun trying! xx


----------



## moomoo

Here you are drakey Bumping! ^


----------



## lovedupgirl

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Hi every1,just joined up last week and your post caught my eye,iv'e just came off the pill 4 weeks ago(femodene)and still no sign of AF,they stopped about 2 months before I stopped BCP and im starting to get a little worried now!Ive had really bad back pain and stomach cramps for the last week but no sign of :witch:yet!Iv'e heard a lot of bad things about the pill,they dont mention all the cons when they put you on it!me and my OH starting ttc as soon as i came off and im just hoping it doesn't take too long,iv'e got 3 kids with my previous OH but none with my current partner,he is great with my 3 and i'd love to give him a :baby: of his own!is anyone else in a similar situation?

:dust: to all


----------



## nicola1

Hi everyone, I'm a newby to this too!!

Me and my husband got married on 20th Sept this year and that was the day I stopped taking cerazette as I knew we were gonna try straight away. I still haven't had a proper period but I have had the odd spotting of blood but its never turned into a full on period.

I'm trying to stay positive after reading all the various forums on this pill. My logic is telling me that there must be hundreds of women out there who have conceived OK and hence never had to post entries on these forums. 

Fingers crossed it happens quickly for us all. My sister-in-law had a bouncing baby boy last week so at least I can spoil him for the time being.

Keep the posts coming as its good to hear how others are getting on in their quest!

See ya soon - Nic xxxxxxxxxxxxx :thumbup:


----------



## drakey

well over 3 weeks now and still no sign, i wonder when it will come??? x


----------



## JKay

Hi everyone, this is my first post! Nice to finally come across some not so negative posts about TTC after cerazette - Mrs P, see you now have 'expecting' under your profile. I have been on cerazette for about 6 years now - never have periods on it but get one the instant I miss a pill and things appear to go back to clockwork if I have a break from it. Have just stopped taking it as my husband and I want to start trying but still waiting to try as got my period after first few days. Good luck everyone TTC! Please keep posting any positive news about conceiving after cerazette.


----------



## want2bmommy

all positive feedback from me so far.... i came off cerazette on 10th dec. had a withdrawal bleed on 13 which lasted 6 days and now 28 days later had my af. Am hoping to conceive this cycle! anyone else had any good news?


----------



## aimee-lou

Took last cerazette on 6th November (was hell!) and had to wait til 15th December for withdrawal bleed. Have just had a 31 day cycle (CD1 15th Jan) but no sign of OV during that time.

I hated Cerazette! I was on Cilest for 8 years then started to get really bad depressions symptoms which were linked. The doctor suggested I go on the Mini-pill as it's lower dose and leaves your body quickly....hmmmm not convinced.

Everyone reacts differently but I started on the POP and all I got were PG symptoms, huge mood swings, greasy hair and skin. It was a nightmare. I stuck it out for 3 months then my hubby said 'for god's sake give up!!' as I think he had called about divorce papers!! 

I'm hoping that because I wasn't on it for long it wont have done too much damage to my system.........hoping for my Valentines BFP!!


----------



## SoozyL

Hi
I have been reading and researching all week.
I'm 35 stopped Cerazette after 6 years as we are trying for a baby. I had a bleed almost immediately but after 2 weeks of feeling fine I have severe period type pain, sore boobs, nausea, dizziness and cravings. I have tested negative and no bleeding either.
I wanted to chat with others having similar probs, its not the impatience of trying to conceive thats important to be right now but the potential damage my body has suffered as the pain has been very intense.
Please help!
Soozx


----------



## puppycat

Hi Soozy.

I came off Cerrazette in November. I was on it 7 years before but stopped in Feb then took it for the month of Oct and decided to come off then ttc.

I had a period Nov and Dec as normal but nothing since. Random.

Had lots of negative hpts and dr today said it could take up to 6 months to get regular again although she couldn't explain away my s+s.

Will have to keep on waiting i guess...


----------



## WILSMUM

I was on Cerazette before i conceived my son - i'd been on another pill before (name of which slips my mind but that was the other sort with the 7 day break) and I just changed to cerazette but had only been taking it for a month or 2 before i stopped! I had a withdrawal bleed after as expected and then that was it as I fell pregnant straight away!
Hope this is of some help!


----------



## Tudor Rose

just reading this post and it worried me i was on cerazette and never reasearched.
it worried me now im ttc!


----------



## drakey

try not too worry hun, i keep thinking to my self its never gunna happen and its messed me up along the way - but all we can do is wait grrr xx


----------



## Aunty E

As you can see, I did catch the next cycle. Everything felt a bit more fertile, and presumably was. Good luck!


----------



## want2bmommy

well after getting my af which lasted 6 days i had some spotting 3 days later. 3 days after that i started to feel really nauseous and dizzy. negative hpt but all i can do is wait! hoping that i am pregnant but cant get hopes up too much. Anyone else started feeling sick after spotting?


----------



## TT84

Hi All

I am new to the site and also new to TTC (hope that is the right way to put it)

I was on Cerazette for approx. 18 months and before that was on Microgynon. Had very minor bleeding whilst on Cerazette and only every 3 months or so. I came off pill on 13th December and first AF (again hope this is right) on 8th January which was very heavy. Just wondered if this was normal??

Also should of been due on 5th Feb if a normal cycle but still nothing... how long should it take to return??

Hope someone can give some advice as very nervous of he whole thing??!!

:shy:


----------



## Tudor Rose

i had my 1st bleed after this pill and i was heavy for 9 days then i bled 14days later. i ovulated a few days ago and im in my 2 ww.

btw welcome to bnb x


----------



## TT84

Thank you.

Did you have any problems when on cerazette?? 

Also if you do not mind me asking were you on Cerazette prior to your first 2 children??

xx


----------



## drakey

thought i would update my story, i came off cerazette on 12th nov, had 1st af 51 days later, now on cd37 and even tho FF is saying i have ovd, i really dont think i have. i was on cerazettefor 2 years and microgonyon for 2 yrs before that. hopefully my cycles will get regular soon, it will just take a bit of time. xx


----------



## Rozz1e1

MrsP said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new on here and could really do with someone to talk to.
> 
> I came off of my pill, Cerazette on 1st January as my husband and I are try to conceive our first child. Although everyone is different and I appreciate that could anyone tell me if they have used Cerazette or an alternative POP and how long it takes roughly to leave your system?
> 
> I have read so many threads about people and this pill and how badly it has effected their periods, I am now worrying too. Which is also going to slow the process down.

Omg! Exactly the same as me! my fiance and i decided to try this year and i stopped on 1 jan, i had a period on the 24th jan-28th jan and then had a 'false positive' test but the doctor thought that it was more to do with me just having a phantom pregnancy rather than my pill...it shouldnt take you too long to start ure periods again and you start ovulating very soon if you havent already...cerazette is one of the most common pop thats easiest to start conceiving afterwards apparently....good luck!!


----------



## xILoveMelonsx

drakey said:


> Hi Mrs P,
> 
> I have justcome off the Cerezette pill 6 days ago and no sign of period yet, you said your doctor told you to keep trying regardless, you think it will be ok?
> 
> amy x
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Hey Angel,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> It's nice to have other people to talk to who know what the hell you mean.
> 
> I was on it for just over a year with no period at all. 10 days now have been off of it. Bloated as hell and one hell of a back and tummy cramp. Never thought I'd wish for a period so much.
> 
> My doctor said to carry on trying regardless of not having a period yet - so ordered some cheap tests on line, otherwise I'll never know!!Click to expand...



it can take over a year. every1s different. im currently 
on it. becoz u get it every 6 months. i used to have a
months break between my packs an have a period i always 
had a period guarunteed!! depends how ur body reacts to it.
so could take how eva long. an also depends on
how long u been takin the pill for!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hey there, im on cerazette at the moment but have been advised by my GP to come off it if I want to have children before i am 25 (im 23 now, 24 in August) Ive been on it for nearly 2 years, and my periods have been all over the place, Id get really heavy ones at first then they started to get lighter, then I'd get hardly anything at all and then id get a really heavy one again. My last period finished on my wedding day in November and I havent had one since, but have had pre mens cramps quite a few times. Im not preggers as have done at least 3 tests! Ive never missed a pill, although i was on antibiotics for about 3 weeks in Dec/Jan and apparently that can affect the pill.

Im thinking of coming off at the beginning of March, How is everyone else using this finding it now that you have come off it? 
ITs made me have mood swings and depression and put on weight, so im looking forward to getting rid of that! My GP said it was the only pill I could have as i was overweight at the time of starting to take it. Has anyone heard that?


----------



## aimee-lou

Been meaning to write on this for a while. 

I was on Cerazette for 3 months from Aug-November 08. 

It was horrible! It gave me huge mood swings, weird bleeds, spots! When I came off the same again. Loads of PG-like symptoms. 

My first cycle off the pill was 40 days to 15th December - I had no withdrawal bleed prior so it was 40 days after taking last pill. 

Next cycle was 31 days to 15th January so I was pleased that it had sorted out. 

Next AF was due 15th February but I got my BFP instead. Took 3 months in total. 

(I was on Cilest for nearly 8 years prior to going on Cerazette. I was only on it a short time but it mucked my system up so much I was sure it had done damage. Turned out I was wrong!)

Good luck with TTC and I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Aunty E

I was on it for ages - it took a couple of months after I came off for my BFP, but I always bled while taking it, rather than some women who completely lost their periods. 

I miss cerazette and intend to go straight back on it afterwards.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Without sounding like a right idiot what does BFP mean?


----------



## want2bmommy

bigbloomerz said:


> Without sounding like a right idiot what does BFP mean?

it means big fat positive! and BFN means big fat negative!


----------



## Honey84

Hi all,

I am new to all of this but could really do with some help, basically I have recently come off cerezette after being on it for 2 and half years, my husband and I already have to girls age 4 yrs and 3 years, but are wanting another hopefully for a Boy lol

I finished my last pill on 7th of feb and i would say i come on on the 13th feb lasting roughly about 5 days, i also started taking folic acid on tuesday 10th as its suppose to help, could anyone please tell me if this is all normal and roughly how long it can take to concieve?

many thanx

Honey:hug:


----------



## drakey

well your lucky to get a bleed straight away, it took me 51 days to get my first bleed then it took another 41 days for my 2nd. hopefully this one will be much more regular.... 

the question as to how long can it take to conceive is like .. how long is a piece of string? some people catch real quickly after coming off bcp, others it just takes a little longer. good luck on your TTC journey, hope its a short stay here! xx


----------



## Honey84

Thanx for that, 

would you say it was a proper bleed as i am so unsure, i have read so much bad feed back on cerazette that it is kinda worrying!!!

plus i dont know when i ovulate or nothing, i think that when dont plan for a baby it comes to you so much easier then when u do plan

hope it works out for you

:hug: _Honey_


----------



## drakey

if it was 5 days red blood then yes, i would say it would have probably been a propper bleed, i know when i first came off the pill i scared my self stupid, still do. you should by some ovulation prediction tests, and taking your temperature and charting it on fertility friend will help determine wether u have ovd or not... i still think my body is adjusting from 3 months ago xx


----------



## HanD

Hi all

I'm new on here but have read practically every thread on the site. I stopped taking cerazette on 24th jan and got what i'm thinking is my first proper af on day 37. I'm thinking its my first proper one coz it lasted 4 days but all seemed quite old and dark. I'm hoping that it was my body clearing itself out ready to be nice and fertile this month. 

I was on cerazette for bout 5 months and on depo for few years before that so haven't had period for bout 4 years. Came off depo coz was thinking of ttc in future. When i stopped taking cerazette i read all the horrible stories about it and got very worried it would take forever to get my body back to normal. Been feeling terrible last few weeks. Massively tired and past few days nausious. Think it may be hormones getting back to normal. 

Any words of wisdom or advice would be greatly appreciated. XXX


----------



## Charliemarina

HanD said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new on here but have read practically every thread on the site. I stopped taking cerazette on 24th jan and got what i'm thinking is my first proper af on day 37. I'm thinking its my first proper one coz it lasted 4 days but all seemed quite old and dark. I'm hoping that it was my body clearing itself out ready to be nice and fertile this month.
> 
> I was on cerazette for bout 5 months and on depo for few years before that so haven't had period for bout 4 years. Came off depo coz was thinking of ttc in future. When i stopped taking cerazette i read all the horrible stories about it and got very worried it would take forever to get my body back to normal. Been feeling terrible last few weeks. Massively tired and past few days nausious. Think it may be hormones getting back to normal.
> 
> Any words of wisdom or advice would be greatly appreciated. XXX

dark brown blood normally indicates old blood after taking the bcp especcially cerazatte u normaly experiance withdrawal bleeding which is normall very dark and old and can last a good few days i would consider a red medium bleed as a true flow for at least 4 days, my friend had withdrawal bleeding and within 2 weeks if i remeber rightly she had a full af with red blood, hope this helps rather than confuse..xxxxxxx


----------



## drakey

yeh i think my withdrawel bleeding lasted ages - a good 2 weeks i think... i kept thinking af was coming and it wasnt! so frustrating! x


----------



## HanD

Thanks girls this whole getting pregnant lark is so confusing! You spend years and years getting advice and trying not to get pregnant you never really realise how much there is involved in actually getting yourself pg. Oh well i'm gunna try and stay positive n get BDing with DH and see what happens (Hope the acrynoms r right and i haven't just said something totally wierd). Sending positive baby vibes to everyone. How you all doing?


----------



## drakey

thanks Han, im good thank you, just waiting impatiently lol my first cycle after cerazette was 52 days, 2nd cyle was 41 days and this was im currently on my 22nd day, so fingers crossed my cycles getting shorter. hope you get back to "normal" soon xxxxxx


----------



## HanD

I know what you mean..i am so impatient too! I have read the nice stories on this thread so hoping i'll have one of those and can write about a BFP (or at least a decent cycle) on here soon. Good luck to you. Hoping i read about a BFP for you on here later in the month. XXX


----------



## Honey84

I wason cerezette for 2 years and roughly had a bled every 2-3 months or so, so i was greatful that they were irregular,then stopped all together, i bled for 5 days and even had the stomach cramps so i assume it was a true period, just doing the whole waiting game now i hope that the :witch: comes on the 13th of march or maybe :bfp: but we'll have to wait and see
I was never told my dr that you shouls come of cerazette by 25 if u want a family? good job i stopped im 25 in april

how everyone getting on with the :sex: try not to knacker out ur oh to much lol :hug:


----------



## HanD

So your doc said u shouldn't b on it after 25 if u want kids? Why do they never tell us these things??? They just say take this and we do. I'm 25 and was on depo and told doc wanted 2 come off and onto a pill so could start ttc when ready without the long depo wait. Was only when I stopped cerazette and did bit of diggin that you find out all this stuff! Sorry bit of a rant. Xxx


----------



## TT84

Hi All, not been on this thread for a while!! 

I am now on my third cycle after coming off of Cerazette on 13th December, my cycle lengths don't appear to be regular yet and I wondered if anyone knew roughly how long it would be before they were again?? Cerazette doesn't appear to be the best pill to come off of to start TTC!! 

I specifically asked the question of the family planning clinic that I went to if there would be any problems TTC after coming off of this pill and I was advised that there would not be. 

I hope someone is getting some good news!!

T

xxx


----------



## Miss B 1983

I am new on here...joined for advice on cerazette! The combined pill didnt agree with me made my blood pressure high, then went on to cerazette but was only on it a year as i developed an allergy to it so my fiance told me to come off the pill as he didnt like me being ill and in pain. I came off the pill in June last year (2008). Since December 2008 we have been trying for a baby and so far nothing just wondering if anyone can give me any hope :( feeling rather sad as my cousin has just announced she is expecting! Thanks x


----------



## vikki-leigh45

MrsP - looking for advice since its been a year since your last post was just wondering when you did eventually get your period or did you find out you'd conceived straight away - message me if you can thanks :)


----------



## drakey

yeh good idea... for every one who has been on cerazette let us know how ur getting on now... bfp or no bfp? af or no af? regular cycles or not?? lol xx


----------



## Honey84

well i think the :witch: has got me :(

Had some light bleeding this evening but hoping if it stays light and only last for a day or two then it might be implation bleeding but wont keep my hopes up :(


----------



## puppycat

Hi all

Just thought I'd come back for an update on my January post.

After coming of CZ in November I just got my BFP this morning.

Keep hope alive ladies, it can happen!!


----------



## anna'ellisia

hi i was on cerzette for nearly 4 yrs and had none of the normal side effect with it other than no periods! it was 2 or 3 months after stopping it in may 08 that i had got regular cycles! the bloating and cramps i had all that badly until my AF came along so seems like ur on the right track!

try not to worry as it will take time and as you know everyone is different but dont be worried about what you hear or read about cerazette! its mainly rubbish! as soon as i have a baby and decide to go back on a pill i will not hesitate to go back on it!


----------



## welshlass

1


----------



## Mrs Broody

Just wanted to add my experience. I came off cerazette 2 months ago after being on it for over two years. I used to bleed for a few days every time I took the pill 20 minutes or so late but never really had a proper period. I got my first period after I stopped the pill exactly 28 days later. Its now 28 days later and ive got my 2nd period, so it seems my body may be doing something right for a change! We've been trying ever since the day I stopped taking the pill, but it feels a bit more realsitic now. Going to just enjoy it and try not to get too obsessed with ovulation tests!!


----------



## Silky

Hi everyone!

Apologise in advance if I post this wrong - have just signed up!

After reading everyone elses experiences felt I had to share mine so far. I started taking Cerazette last Feb, I also asked the nurse for a contraceptive that would be out of my system quickly and that I'd be able to conceive as soon as I decided. Explained that if there was nothing then I'd be happy to stay using condoms as I had been for the six years after coming off Microgynon that didn't suit me.

We decided that we'd like to TTC in August this year so saw the nurse who advised I stop taking the pill 3 months before to give body time to return to normal. Decided to stop a little earlier and took last pill on 5th April, thought I'd have a bleed straight after stopping, didn't. on April 9th felt familiar Ov pains, week after that boobs hurt so thought period was on it's way. If all was normal I would have started last Tuesday, I know it's only a few days late but after reading everyone else's posts I'm getting worried now!

Feel we've all been taken for a ride and given completely the wrong advise as far as Cerazette is concerned!

Thanks for reading, good luck to you all and fingers crossed for return to 'normal' asap.


----------



## lucyepowell

hey peeps, im new on here and just come off cezarette been on it about a year, stop taking it last week and started bleeding 2 days ago, not sure if this is a period or not but not even sure when i am most fertile.... i need help!!!


----------



## vikki-leigh45

Well for me I came off the pill this year, around February 12th then had my withdrawal bleed from the 17th - 20th and didnt bleed again till 8th - 9th March which i dont class as af bleeding as it was so light i could only see if i looked closely or wiped and i thought it was implantation (it wasnt as i later found out lol). Then on the 8th April i got my first proper af!! xD so heavy though (N) but anyway it took about 7 and a half weeks to get my first proper af ! i was shitting myself cause ive read so many stories of it taking 5months - a year for peoples periods to come back. But i think it's helped my periods cause before taking the pill my periods went on for almost 2 weeks but this time it was just the usual 5 days. Im still waiting for my next af, unless we've already conceived, so hopefully if we havent im not gonna have to wait long.
So anybody who was on cerazettes dont think it'll take forever for your periods to come back i think its just the odd time it'll happy 
Fingers crossed everyone :) x


----------



## drakey

i was on microgonyon for 2 years then cerazette for 2 years, i had my 1st af 51 days later then 41 days later and now im coming upto 80 days plus! so only 2 periods since coming off it in november, im ofto docs on wednesday to have a word! lol xxx


----------



## JKay

Hi all,

I posted on here way back in December after reading so many negative comments about conceiving after Cerazette. I was on this pill for about 10 years with only one break. Anyway I came off it in November and we conceived in March. Am now 20 weeks and can't wait to get my second scan to find out if its a little boy or girl! So there is hope out there....:happydance:


----------



## mummyzilla

I conceived my first child one month after coming off cerazette.Had been on it for about 3 months.


----------



## clara123

I was on cerazette for 5 years, came off in july and fell pregnant in august, so was very lucky. probably has a lot to do with your body. My doctor said it was obviously only just working for me.


----------



## missy princes

hey all just joined today. came across this as i was trying to research. ive been on cerazette for about 2 years after loads of different pills that didnt work for me. i stopped taking it on friday the 5th feb and now 7 days later no period. just wondering if anyone has any opin ions. were wanting to concieve. ive just ordered some folic acid. i just want a period to come xx


----------



## Fayex1x

Hiya all, i have just joined today.. i have seen some horror stories about cerazette but im trying to not let them bother me! I stopped taking cerazette on the 13th Sept 2009. Didnt have a true period until 3rd January 2010!! Was on microgynon for a couple of years before taking cerazette in Feb 2009. Periods were as regular as clockwork prior to going on cerazette due to migranes, I had 2 periods from Feb to September which seem to last 10days each. Anyway... I am hoping I am now back to normal, and i am 11 days late so fingers and toes crossed. :happydance:


----------



## kiina123

Hi everyone, I have just joined today. 
Just as many others I have seen some 
horror stories about cerazette but trying 
to not get to worried. 
Ive been on Cerazette for about 3 years 
and never had any problems. 
Me and my fiancé are planning to TTC in 
June/July 2010 and Im starting to wonder 
if I should come off them now to get my 
cycle back to normal??
Of course we would have to use 
other contraceptives but it would 
maybe be worth it!?!? 
Anyone else in the same position?


----------



## HanD

Hey I came off cerazette just over a year ago now. It took a good 10 months before i would say my cycles were properly normal and regular again so it may be worth stopping and giving your body some extra time.


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hi, I was only on it for 9 months and stopped taking it 23rd jan... I then had a period or bleed of some sort on the 25th which was light and lasted 4 days I assumed it was my period but then had another bleed started on valentines day which was more of a normal period for me quite heavy and 5 days long. I used opk's this month to confirm I was ovulating and I got a positive opk yesterday so I'm assuming that's me all back to normal! We are ttc and my gp never told me about any of the problems that come with this pill when I told her I was coming off it to ttc. It seems some people have a nightmare some people stop taking it and conceive staight away - fingers crossed we are the latter!


----------



## louloub

hey all
just joined after reading a few post regarding cerazette and just really needed some info, i have been on cerazette for about 6 years with no periods, just recently got married and have decided to come off the pill, one to give my body a break and two to hopefully try for a baby soon not sure how long it will take for periods to come back or how long i should leave it before we try, doctors have said leave it 2 months before even trying, is this right, how long does it take to come out of your system.

i have read so many different things regading this i am really confused

many thanks


----------



## staace

Hi im new to this.
Im 18 and my fiance is 29 and we've been ttc for nearly 8 months now after i was on cerrazette for 1 and a half years. This will be both of ours first baby and ive now reached a point of sheer desperation. Every month i do a test in hope but still no luck, i thought i'd got lucky this month as had abdominal crampig nausea and dizziness plus im late coming on my period but did a test yesterday and it was negative which really upset me as the day before my fiance's sister in law announced she's expecting. My periods wern't regular before going on the pill there roughly every 32 days and it took 5 3 months for them to return after stopping cerazette. Why isn't anything happening? Xx


----------



## hcf1990

Hi all really interesting reading all your posts, has given me some hope.

My story is I took my last cerazette pill on new years eve then on the 5th jan 2010 I had my first period which lasted 4days which is how long I used to bleed for before taking cerazette. I took this pill for just under a year. It has now been 3months since stopping and my cycles have been between 28-35days am now waiting to see if AF shows up this month. FX'd it won't. But if it does we will just have :sex: more often :). 

Hope my stay here and everyone elses is a short one.

Love Hannah x x x x x

:dust:

p.s I am looking for a TTC buddy if anyone is interested private message me


----------



## little_me

Hi everyone,

I am new here so wanted to say hi and add my experiences to this thread.

I first got pregnant in 2007 (unfortunately had a MC). I had been taking cerazette for 3 years at the time and when I came off it I had a bleed about 4 weeks later, and then was pregnant 2 weeks after that.

We are now wanting to TTC again, but as my partner is in the forces, we have a time scale in which we are hoping to conceive so that he isnt away when it is born. (that must sound awful-sorry!) Therefore, I am wanting to come off the pill but I am scared that if we dont conceive in the time frame set on us, that I will have to go back on it again and dont know if thats good or not. Unfortunately he goes away for 3 months every 15 months so this is a common problem we are going to face.

Any advice would be appreciated? 

x


----------



## mum of 2

:wacko:Hi i too came off cerazette at the start of this month and am trying to concieve baby number 3! I fell pregnant a year after taking micronor with then sadly misscarried which was my second m/c then i fell pregant again and m/c again, I then fell pregnant with my daughter who is now 3 thank goodness. I went on cerazette as i was breastfeeding and have been on it since. 
I have read alot of stories about people trying to concieve after cerazette and there doesn't seem to be mmany good ones!
My doctor said that the pil is out of your sysytem after 24 hours as it's only the mini pill but i am starting to worry as it took so long to have my second child and my eldest is 10 this year!! And i don't want a massive gap agin this time, as i have not had a bleed yet but I am bloating loads and look about 4 months pregnant! people are looking at me in the playground funny!! unsure whether to ask me or not, you can tell! (Usually I'm a size 8)
Please could anyone help me with some advice


----------



## WILSMUM

mum of 2 said:


> :wacko:Hi i too came off cerazette at the start of this month and am trying to concieve baby number 3! I fell pregnant a year after taking micronor with then sadly misscarried which was my second m/c then i fell pregant again and m/c again, I then fell pregnant with my daughter who is now 3 thank goodness. I went on cerazette as i was breastfeeding and have been on it since.
> I have read alot of stories about people trying to concieve after cerazette and there doesn't seem to be mmany good ones!
> My doctor said that the pil is out of your sysytem after 24 hours as it's only the mini pill but i am starting to worry as it took so long to have my second child and my eldest is 10 this year!! And i don't want a massive gap agin this time, as i have not had a bleed yet but I am bloating loads and look about 4 months pregnant! people are looking at me in the playground funny!! unsure whether to ask me or not, you can tell! (Usually I'm a size 8)
> Please could anyone help me with some advice

have you done a preg test?
When I came off cerazette I had a withdrawal bleed as you would expect and then that was that - I was pregnant with my son who is now 5! I had only been taking it for a couple of months but had been on a combined pill for years before i got changed to Cerazette.


----------



## MummyBella

OH MY GOODNESS IM AN THE SAME!!! EXACTLY!

been on cerazette since early december 09.. during wihihc time i didnt have a single period. but did around about th 16th very month ache and go all spotty.. any way stop taking my pill on the 10th so been trying 2 weeks... I had teeniest amounts of slight red blood streaks but nothing really... but last few days i have been like a bear with a sore head and a nail in its foot i have been horrible!!! LOL my poor kids and DP... i have been having pain in my tummy and aching back also really look at 4-5 months preggers and AGAIN have been getting 'is she?' looks in the play ground at school! LOL! im so glad ive found someone going threw the exact same thing... i just dont know where i stand cycle wise!!?? in theroy i or we could already be pregnant but i dont even know when to contemplate testing.... i was thinking just to wait until the 10th next month but didnt wanty to test on DD's birthday!! 

we MUST keep in touch... GOOD LUCK TTC!!! x


----------



## mum of 2

Hi, thanks for the repl y's love to stay in contact mummybella, it's good to know there is someone else out there like me!!
No not done a test as not sure if ive left it long enough to show up and keep getting aches like i'm going to come on, what to do i don't know?
have you tested yet?


----------



## MummyBella

mum of 2 said:


> Hi, thanks for the repl y's love to stay in contact mummybella, it's good to know there is someone else out there like me!!
> No not done a test as not sure if ive left it long enough to show up and keep getting aches like i'm going to come on, what to do i don't know?
> have you tested yet?

hi sorry ofr the delay.. No i havent tested i figred i'd wait until exactly a month after i stopped my pill (10th may) whihc just happens to be my DD's 4th birthday! so hopefully i wil have my BFP! :happydance: and can make the announcement then as will have family around... althought i am half tempoted if i do get a BFP next month to not say anything and wrap upa +ve test and give it to my OH on fathers day!! xx :D Ive nto had anymore cramping but i do feel weird im still moody and my temper is short... but boobs not no other PG signs!! so confusing had a dream i had a BFP last night! was amazing! woke up smilimg then realised it was just a dream :wacko: damn! LOL! xx x x

hope to hear from you soon ive sent you a friend request so feeli free to private /visitor message me instaed xx


----------



## mamadonna

hello every1,this is my first message on here so forgive me if i don't make much sense,lol.
in the past i have taken loads of different pills mini and the combined..i have never had any trouble in the past with conceiving the longest it took i think was 2 months(i now have 5 boys),as i am 35 me and my new husband(who is the father to my youngest who is now 4)have decided to try 1 last time,but i have read some of the reviews on cerazette i am a little concerned.I only stopped taking cerazette about 3 weeks ago so still early days,i think i have had a regular period last week which lasted about 3-4 days with a little spotting for a day or 2 after...so i would just like to wish you all the best of luck and hopefully we'll all have bfp very soon x


----------



## mum of 2

Had my first period after coming off cerazette last week, Am now hiping that it won't be too long before we concieve as my period started about 27 days after istopped the pill, I didn't bleed while on it so I am hoping that they will be regular as i am charting to hopefully concieve a boy this time as we have 2 girls. 
Any advice? I've started eating banannas and salty foods LOL!!


----------



## lulu4279

I have just finished my first period since coming off cerazette so hoping can start trying properly this month. Went out yesterday and spent a fortune on ovulation prediction kits (now just realised how cheap they are on ebay, but oh well). I felt absolutely awful for the first few weeks after coming off, so tired, painful bbs, nausea, headaches - that all seems to have gone now. If anyone wants to be ttc buddy, would love someone to chat to about all the craziness. Good luck everyone xx:flower:


----------



## weezyweu

HI,

just wanted to give you a bit of hope, I read loads of reviews about cerazette and was so concerned when was ttc. However, even though with my son it took 4 years to have him and 2 for my daughter neither of which had i been taking cerazette, in Nov I stopped taking cerazette to try for our third baby, after reading these reviews i gave us 12 months as i am 35 and didn't want to leave it any longer, i needn't of worried had first period dec and got BFP 28th Feb. Now 17 weeks with a baby boy and due 4th november. Everyone is different please dont worry. Good luck to all of you i have fingers crossed for your BFP very soon


----------



## Mrs_smith

hiya my cerazette story is... stopped taking it in january had a withdrawal bleed a day later which lasted 7 days after those 7 days i felt great my mood was better felt like i had more energy then my cycles went abit here there and everywhere they were coming down 3 days each month!
BUT this month my cycle was exactly how the fertility friend chart looked oved on right days and came on, on the right day so im hoping now (5 months on) my cycles are bang on where they should b and fingers crossed it wont b to much longer for a baby :)


----------



## mamadonna

well i'm not quite sure whats going on with me i came of cerazette on the 20th april i had a withdrawl a few days later then a proper af on the 4th of may i had some brownish cm around the 14th (sorry 4 tmi) then i've had nothing since...from yesturday i have had a bruised like feeling about 2 inches below belly button,i dont suppose any1 has any idea's what this could be...its only if i touch below belly button.


----------



## Mrs_smith

there is a thread about belly button pain in the 2ww bit u might find something in there about it


----------



## Becky123

Not all the horror stories are true I got my BFP 2 months after coming off it


----------



## mamadonna

Becky123 said:


> Not all the horror stories are true I got my BFP 2 months after coming off it

congratulations :flower::baby::flower:


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Hi everyone :happydance: i came off cerezette 2 nights ago, and hoping to conceive in august. Last time i had a short break from it my period came within a week x


----------



## mamadonna

Lil-woowoo said:


> Hi everyone :happydance: i came off cerezette 2 nights ago, and hoping to conceive in august. Last time i had a short break from it my period came within a week x

wishing you the best of luck xx


----------



## Gemie

Can I ask... did you all have a withdrawal bleed?
I've had nothing since I came off it 5 weeks ago :-/


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> Can I ask... did you all have a withdrawal bleed?
> I've had nothing since I came off it 5 weeks ago :-/

i did yeah a few days after coming off i had a bleed then 2 wks after coming off i had af


----------



## kierley

I've read all of the threads from the start. I came off cerazette about 2 weeks ago and had a slight bleed sat 5th jun and sun 6th but thats it. I have two boys and was on cerazette for 4 years before ttc with no 2 it took me 10 months and I was only 26 at the time. little man is now coming up 4 with my eldest being 12 and we have decided we would like just one more.

Im hoping it won't take as long this time as the gaps between them are getting bigger.

Im keeping my fingers crossed for us all xx:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

hi gemie how you doing today?


----------



## Gemie

@kierley good luck hun! I hope you get your bfp soon!!

mamadonna... I'm an idiot and done exactly what I said I wouldn't! I poas and got a faint line (opk) now I'm thnhking I didn't ov last thursday like I thought but I'm not sure as now I've read you can get a faint line throughout anyway . I dunno why I bothered, they're in the draw so I was too tempted :haha:

How are you hun??


----------



## mamadonna

well 2 days b4 af arrived for me i started poas (opk)cos i wasnt sure if i was pg and sometimes that shows up on opk's anyway after 2 days of strong pos on test the :witch: arrived


----------



## mamadonna

mamadonna said:


> well 2 days b4 af arrived for me i started poas (opk)cos i wasnt sure if i was pg and sometimes that shows up on opk's anyway after 2 days of strong pos on test the :witch: arrived

i'm good the :witch: has now left :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Gemie

ergh... confusion!! I really wish I never bothered :wacko: I really must kep telling myself it will happen when it happens! b/c thats the route we were origionally wanted to go. Not all this poas but I can't help it Ive boght them and pee'd on them on autopilot :blush:


Whoo! for you! now the :witch: has buggered off you can get on with it!:happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> ergh... confusion!! I really wish I never bothered :wacko: I really must kep telling myself it will happen when it happens! b/c thats the route we were origionally wanted to go. Not all this poas but I can't help it Ive boght them and pee'd on them on autopilot :blush:
> 
> 
> Whoo! for you! now the :witch: has buggered off you can get on with it!:happydance:

one off the girls on here told me opk's can pick up af surge so thats pregnancy af and ovulation bloody hell lol


----------



## Gemie

Oh buggeration!... well at least I know one thing... and that's at least SOMETHING is happening! (Only wish I knew what! lol)


----------



## mamadonna

lmao way to confuse you!!
it would be so much easier if you just knew what was happening inside your own bod.u'd thinkmillions of yrs of evolution things would get a little easier :wacko:


----------



## Gemie

Definatly!! OMG... I'm just going completely crazy over here!! :grr:


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> Definatly!! OMG... I'm just going completely crazy over here!! :grr:

lol,you'll probably feel better if af just showed up or a bfp,have you tested btw?


----------



## Gemie

I really would ya know.
I tested a couple of weeks ago 2-3 times I think the last test I did was early last week and all bfn :(


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> I really would ya know.
> I tested a couple of weeks ago 2-3 times I think the last test I did was early last week and all bfn :(

you should test again i think,i kno its a pain when it keeps coming back - but if you got some cheap 1's :shrug:


----------



## Gemie

mamadonna said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I really would ya know.
> I tested a couple of weeks ago 2-3 times I think the last test I did was early last week and all bfn :(
> 
> you should test again i think,i kno its a pain when it keeps coming back - but if you got some cheap 1's :shrug:Click to expand...

Hun I've got them comming out of my ears :haha: I bought 30 opk's and they came with 10 hpt for 99p off ebay lol
I'll test again later... I'm 99% sure it'll be bfn but it's worth a go!


----------



## Gemie

Like I thought :bfn: Lets just hope af is on the way so I know where I am! x


----------



## pink23

ooh hope you dont mind me popping in. Im hoping to come of cerazette between oct-dec depending on health. I hope it soesnt take to long. my dr didnt tell me about the pill just said i had to go on it because of my bp x


----------



## Gemie

pink23 said:


> ooh hope you dont mind me popping in. Im hoping to come of cerazette between oct-dec depending on health. I hope it soesnt take to long. my dr didnt tell me about the pill just said i had to go on it because of my bp x

If you want my honest opinion hun... come off it now and use condoms or something. Cerazette is a bitch to come out of your system. I'm still waiting for af :(
I'll never go on it again. x


----------



## pink23

im going to docs 6th july because of bp so will talk to dr about it then x i hope you get your af soon x


----------



## Gemie

Thanks hun. x


----------



## kierley

Im feeling very doubtful that this pill will leave my system quickly its such a nasty one. Im not feeling to doubtful this month gotta ask how do you all manage to get the extra bits for your posts x


----------



## mamadonna

kierley said:


> Im feeling very doubtful that this pill will leave my system quickly its such a nasty one. Im not feeling to doubtful this month gotta ask how do you all manage to get the extra bits for your posts x

google tickers and put them in your signature if you wanna ad your own words just go in edit signature and you can put stuff in there


----------



## peyiagirl

Hi there, I think I may have posted in the wrong place on start up here tonight. I found you on google and had a read through before joining, seeing the oap section (lol) made me think GREAT help and advice may be given, I put on the other thread how I have been on cerazette for the last 4 yrs due to depression (my life situation didn't help) long story but basically I am now in a very happy relationship with a wonderful man whom I never thought existed, he has no children, and would make a wonderful father, we have been talking about it a lot lately he would absolutely love to have child of his own, I would love to start again but I have a 23yr old son and 19yr old daughter who live in the UK, we are now in Cyprus. Im worried about TTC at my age and the cerazette affects after reading some of the threads PLEASE please can any of you help me.


----------



## Gemie

Hi sweet.. welcome to BnB... I'm sort of starting out again myself. My son is 14 and oh doesn't have any children. I can't wait to be a mommy again :)

I came off cerazette 28th April and I got my first period this Tuesday so nearly 7 weeks.
It does take a while to get your periods back but once they're back it's usually back to normal. I was on the pill for 14 years!
My friend has been off cerazette for 6 weeks and just got her bfp tonight. So it's not all bad!

Good luck x


----------



## pink23

glad af turned up x gives me hope when i come off x


----------



## peyiagirl

Hi thank you for the welcome, I think if i want to cons then I will have to come off sooner rather than later, I was thinking about putting it off until christmas after reading all the comments on it, as its about 35 deg here in cyprus now, If coming off it is going to make me unwell I think i'd best wait until weather is cooler, only worry is I don't have time on my side.!! :winkwink:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi Ladies!

Just found this through Google whilst just doing some research on TTC.

I've been on Cerazette for two years, prior to that i had the implant for three and then before that I was on Depo for about 5 years. I've not once had a proper period the whole time! That concerned me but in all those years i'd not thought about it seriously as to how it would effect me once I wanted to ttc.

So I came off the cerazette nearly 3 weeks ago, and so far nothing - having read all 12 pages this doesn't sound too odd. I have been really emotional and bloated though so maybe its just a waiting game. I never had regular periods when I wasn't on contraception of some sort so now i'm worried they will take forever to come back! Any more news from those who have had to wait?

I hope lots of you ladies have had your babies now or are at least expecting!

Jax xxx


----------



## kierley

Hi ladies
I was part of this group a few months ago and I felt like there was no hope for a while as my previous son took so long to concieve but I have concieved within 2 months. Im hoping so much it sticks and im nervous as hell but it just goes to show even though it took a very long time with my previous son its happened uickly this time.

keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies and hope to see your BFP's soon xx


----------



## Gemie

I got preggo on cycle 2 after stopping cerazette.. it's early days for me too but it just goes to show it can take a very short time!

:dust:


----------



## kierley

Gemie said:


> I got preggo on cycle 2 after stopping cerazette.. it's early days for me too but it just goes to show it can take a very short time!
> 
> :dust:


congrats to you we are both april duees xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

wow thats fantastic news for you both!! positive news for coming of the cerazette then, just hope af comes for me soon!! xxx


----------



## kierley

Its good to feel positive Ifelt like it would take forever being older now also maybe the relaxed place i put myself in helped..

hope to see you soon in first trimester xx


----------



## Gemie

:) congrats hun!

I thought it would take me ages but I was lucky... hope you're not waiting too long :hugs:


----------



## hay246

Hi all, i'm new , have been looking on loads of forums on the internet about Cerazette and wish id never gone on it, as i thought stopping periods was a great idea, but now im trying to conceive i dont think it is such a great idea! Ive not long stopped taking it, and i am really hoping it doesnt take long for my periods to go back to normal! as i am so excited to TTC. if id have known id have probably come off sooner. but guess we are all different and some people get them back sooner than others. 

its nice to hear the good news stories! :thumbup:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hiya hay246, good luck and fingers crossed that you don't feel the effect of the pill for too long! I found this forum from googling cerazette too and I'm so glad I did!! I've just been struck by af today 5 and a half weeks later :) xxx


----------



## hay246

JaxBlackmore said:


> Hiya hay246, good luck and fingers crossed that you don't feel the effect of the pill for too long! I found this forum from googling cerazette too and I'm so glad I did!! I've just been struck by af today 5 and a half weeks later :) xxx

brilliant, not too long for you then, read some peoples have took months and months! seems ridiculous! hope you dont have to wait too long until u conceive! its all so exciting, but daunting at the same time. lol xx


----------



## L8cy

Hi, I have recently found this forum. I am a 40 year old woman with 3 teenage children but now in a new relationship. I was on cerazette for 6 months and had the implant for a year before that. I have now been off cerazette for 73 days and still had no period in fact I have had nothing, no pain at all. Is this normal ?


----------



## Frankie

I have been on it a month since coming off the implant,

I am hoping to come off it fully in December


----------



## FoundMrRight

i was on cerazette for about 4 years and never had a period during that time. I have been off the pill for about 6 weeks now with no sign of a period. I had the usual symptoms - bloated, swollen boobs, weight gain etc so i was convinced i was pregnant but 3 tests later and all negative. Aparently these are common feelings when coming off the pill. I have no idea when my period should be due so i dont know when to expect it - but after 6 weeks i was hoping for something. Now i have finally decided to try for a baby i hate having to wait.

Good luck everyone trying


----------



## mum of 2

I stopped taking cerazette at the end of march and ttc baby no 3 and still trying!! I have used ovulation tests which come up positive so i am ovulating apparently but still no baby!! My eldest is 10 and my other daugheter is 3 so big gap as ttc for ages and m/c 3 in between,
Any advice from anyone would be good, I really don;t want a big gap again!!
My period is due again on wednesday and since i came off the pill i have gone straight back to my 28 day cycle like clockwork with very heavy periods again!! ARGH!


----------



## mamadonna

i came off cerazette in april and it took 6 weeks for af to arrive,hang in there girls i have a few buddies on here that were also on cerazette and have fallen pregnant


----------



## hay246

i came off the pill 9th september had a brown discharge and bleed for 2 days 1st oct, hoping this is a good sign and that my periods will be normal again from my next cycle. so had a small bleed after 3 weeks from stopping. but it is so true that we are all different! just wish they'd tell you these things before you start the pills, as all i read about cerazette is bad things, and more i look at side effects more i think i did actually have them and didnt realise!! just keeping on TTC now and hoping for the best

good luck to u all .


----------



## natalie85

Hiya!! i've read all your posts!! 
I was on microgynon for 5 years, then got put on to cerzette as i was too fat for microgynon apparently (funny i was skinny before starting that!!!) anyway i had been on cerzette for about a year before me and hubby decided we were ready for babies, i stopped taking it 16th sept and my first bleed was 10th Aug betweeen stopping the pill and the bleed i was positive i was pregs!! but wasn't!! was gutted!! but accepted it and looked onto trying again, and again neg 10th sept day of a wedding GREAT!!! so decided to get ovulation tests got the smiley face so was ovulating and we tried our hardest :winkwink: i had a neg result on sat :nope: and today period and again im gutted! i'm thinking i had 2 periods, both 32 day cycle, so surely my cycle seems to be back to normal and i've ovulated so why no BFP??? i've been soooooo excited about the thought of being a mummy but to keep getting BFN its sooooo upsetting although i know its still early days but you know when u want something sooooo bad!!! 
:cry:
my hubby has the right idea he says he won't get his hopes up or get excited till we get a BFP but me nope i get excited from ovulation stage!! 
good luck to everyone trying!! isn't cerzette a bitch???!!!!


----------



## FoundMrRight

8 weeks now and no sign of my period - pregnancy tests are negative and so are ovulation tests. My boobs are really hurting as well - has antone else experienced this?? Hoping something will happen soon as im so impatient

good luck everyone
:shrug::shrug:


----------



## hay246

FoundMrRight said:


> 8 weeks now and no sign of my period - pregnancy tests are negative and so are ovulation tests. My boobs are really hurting as well - has antone else experienced this?? Hoping something will happen soon as im so impatient
> 
> good luck everyone
> :shrug::shrug:

hi there! when i stopped the pill for a wk or so i had really sore boobs i could hardly touch them! but then it stopped, i also feel very bloated and feel pregnant and look it after eating! i have now been off the pill for 5 weeks, and i had a discharge/bleed for 2 days and i should be due a period around end of this month, but im not getting my hopes up. ov tests are negative and so are pregnancy tests. we are all different and think just got to not worry so much and just keep trying. as worrying about it probably makes it worse!
although its so annoying not even knowing, and wish actually had some control over the situation, and that they'd warn you before taking it that it may take a while to regulate.. id have prob come off the pill sooner if id have known this!:growlmad:


----------



## Glimmer82

Just thought id share my experience of cerazette with you girls. I was put on it in march 2009 whilei was still breastfeeding my daugter and didn't have any periods. I stopped breastfeeding in october and got my first bleed in november. However once i started i never seemed to stop, i was literally only having a couple of days break before starting to bleed again. Went to the doctors in january who sent me for a smear which came back with changes so had a colposcopy. I was also sent for an ultrasound of my ovaries, where they found a large cyst on my right ovary. I decided enough was enough and came off the pill in march and havent been using any other contraception since. As soon as i came off it i stopped all break through bleeding and gradually seemed to settle into a cycle that seems to have stayed at 26 days, used to be 28 beore the pill. I think this pill was the cause of all my problems and would never go on it again. Thankfully my cyst has since disappeared and my colospocy showed only minor changes so dont need any further treatment. What worries me though is that it hadshad a major impact on my fertility. Since May me and my husband have been ttc with no success, i fell on very quickly with my previous pregnancies. I just hope one day i will get the bfp i so desperately want.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hello ladies! I too have been experiencing a messed up cycle since coming off cerazette at the end of May :growlmad: AF has only visited twice since! I have now started taking agnus castus which seems to be working, here's what's happened so far:

Last pill - end of May
Cycle 1 - 65 days
Cycle 2 - 53 days (started taking AC)
Cycle 3 - O'd on CD 20 so much improvement :thumbup:
Just waiting for AF to show up at the weekend to confirm.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mum of 2

Well i have been off cerazette since end of march and my periods have returned back to normal 28 day cycle and been ttc baby no 3 since!! I had no periods whilst on it, so i started to use an ovulation test to see if i was even ovulating which I am and the good news was that i fell pregnant last month after 6 months of trying but i miscarried last week, I am gutted!! It was my 4th m/c i had 3 m/c in between my 2 daughters which is why there is a 6 year age gap and I'm so scared this will happen again, I too have had punch byopsys and colposcopy's after pre-cancerous cells twice!! Was told i'd probably have to have a hysterectomy if contunue to get cells back. I'm so worried that i won't be able to concieve again! 
I am so annoyed that i went on cerazette in the first place, Never again If i know then what i do now then I'd have stayed away.


----------



## 05mummy07

I was on Cerazette for 2 and a half months, came off it as it was aggrivating my depression and had to be upped to 200mg Zoloft, off both now thank god.

I finished the pill halfway through at the beginning of Sept. Haven't experienced a withdrawal bleed whatsoever, I missed my Sept AF which was due on the 16th Sept, went to Dr's with loads of S&S of pregnancy, I've now missed my Oct AF which was due last week, my boobs are ginormous lol and bleeding gums when I brush teeth, surely being on it such a little amount of time would mean it leaves the system quicker?? I have excruciating back ache and coming up to 5 weeks late. All Neg tests. Pregnancy is still very possible though... Right? I had pink spotting on the 8th Oct. And had brown sticky discharge on the 9th. Nothing since though :cry:

I missed a fair few pills, and took some way too late.


----------



## mum of 2

I thought that i'd let youknow that i fell pregnant after all last month after 6 months of trying but i sadly had m/c no 4!! I'm so gutted, it has now been nearly 4 weeks ago and my best friend has just told me she is now pregnant, I'm happy for her but [email protected] so sad also. I wish i'd never gone on cerazette, Never again!!
Just hoping that i can fall pregnant again soon, \the age gap between my kids is getting bigger and bigger, Never thought it would take this long again


----------



## mum of 2

Maybe you should go to your doctor, When iwas pregnant with my first daughter 8 differnt pregnancy tests came up negative even the doctors one's!They said I had a kidney infection and i was put on antibiotics!! Wasn't until they sent me for a blood test they found her! I was on the pill and was 3 and half months gone when i found out!!
Turns out that urine tests dont work on me, Only one has ever worked out of every test i've ever used!


----------



## FoundMrRight

waited over 9 weeks for a period and then it arrived - just as i was going on holiday!!! Now thankfully my boobs no longer hurt and i feel much more normal - according to information i should be ovulating at the moment - although tests are still negative so i will keep on trying and see what happens next month.


----------



## FoundMrRight

05mummy07 said:


> I was on Cerazette for 2 and a half months, came off it as it was aggrivating my depression and had to be upped to 200mg Zoloft, off both now thank god.
> 
> I finished the pill halfway through at the beginning of Sept. Haven't experienced a withdrawal bleed whatsoever, I missed my Sept AF which was due on the 16th Sept, went to Dr's with loads of S&S of pregnancy, I've now missed my Oct AF which was due last week, my boobs are ginormous lol and bleeding gums when I brush teeth, surely being on it such a little amount of time would mean it leaves the system quicker?? I have excruciating back ache and coming up to 5 weeks late. All Neg tests. Pregnancy is still very possible though... Right? I had pink spotting on the 8th Oct. And had brown sticky discharge on the 9th. Nothing since though :cry:
> 
> I missed a fair few pills, and took some way too late.

I went through exactly the same thing - brown discharge, hurting boobs, bloating and numerous negative pregnancy tests - and it eventually took 9 weeks for my period to show up and now i feel almost human again. There is a chance that you may be pregnant even if the tests are saying negative as it can take a couple of weeks to show up - but more likely is that you are experiencing the same thing as me - keep trying it will happen:wacko:


----------



## hay246

I came off 9th sept, had what i think was withdrawal bleed 1st oct for 2 days, i now came on last night quite heavy so guessing this is my normal period.. so would you all say that i should be ovulating and be "normal" again now? just feel so glad to have a period back, although i was in agony last night!


----------



## kittykat76

God I want my to come noooooow. Its been 7 weeks since i stopped taking cerazette and had enough already. My poor breasts hurts too much and my belly is constantly bloated ( i actually look pregnant). The bad thing is that ppl already started to ask and I just dont know what to say :wacko:

They think im pregnany but not telling:shy:

I dont care if it will hurt just get on with it :growlmad:

Good now that I let it all out time for some tea :coffee: 

:) xxx


----------



## hay246

kittykat76 said:


> God I want my to come noooooow. Its been 7 weeks since i stopped taking cerazette and had enough already. My poor breasts hurts too much and my belly is constantly bloated ( i actually look pregnant). The bad thing is that ppl already started to ask and I just dont know what to say :wacko:
> 
> They think im pregnany but not telling:shy:
> 
> I dont care if it will hurt just get on with it :growlmad:
> 
> Good now that I let it all out time for some tea :coffee:
> 
> :) xxx

it was 8 weeks for me until period, hope its soon for you, is annoying waiting around! and i too had sore breasts and still do get bloated and look pregnant! 
try not to worry about it too much as this could hold period off longer! good luck. xxx


----------



## kittykat76

Hay I was actually thinking about it today. I must be so stressed out that surely might be affecting it too. Not just a bout that but about other things too. Its like the more you want something the less its likely to happen. Once you let it go BOOOOOOOOM It happens!! hehe

xxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

i came off this pill 8 week ago i had regular periods before being on it and never had a period while i was on it. I had a heavy bleed exactly like my periods used to be 4 days before my last pill which i thought was strange and then 23 days later had very light pink blood turning brown lasted 4 days. i now have had nothing since :nope: i had done pregnancy tests they all negative but today have woken to sharp stabbing pains in my right hand side not sure what they are. I have also been getting alot of cm. I dont have a clue wots going on :growlmad:


----------



## kittykat76

Hey Rachael I also on the same boat as you. And it seems its a common thing to happen to ppl that been on cerazette. I had some spotting a few weeks ago and then nothing. At the moment Im on my 7th week waiting for a proper AF and also having cramps and pains on the sides which sometimes makes me think the af its own it way.

The waiting game is not fun at all is it!! we just want answers all the time. I also had neg tests so i wont bother again till i get my af.

Hope we wont have to wait any longer and just get back to normal.:winkwink:

let us know when yours arrive. Try have a cup of tea and relax :coffee: (easy to say hu!!)

xxx


----------



## rachaelmoore8

at least i no im not on my own. it is really frusrating as i just want it to happen. It makes it even worse that out of the blue my brother in law and his gf have just concieved and arent really in a situtation to be having kids. Never mind i shall sit tight and wait for AF to arrive hopefully wont be too long. ill let you no when it does arrive if you let me no when u get urs :thumbup:


----------



## kittykat76

rachaelmoore8 said:


> at least i no im not on my own. it is really frusrating as i just want it to happen. It makes it even worse that out of the blue my brother in law and his gf have just concieved and arent really in a situtation to be having kids. Never mind i shall sit tight and wait for AF to arrive hopefully wont be too long. ill let you no when it does arrive if you let me no when u get urs :thumbup:

Oh yes I will sure let you know. It will be a cause for celebration by the looks of it :happydance::haha:

:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Frankie

Im sick of not having an AF!!!! 6 weeks without a single pill now and im fed up!!!


----------



## Frankie

Double whoop!!! shes arrived!!!


----------



## sammy1987

hiya everyone, iam new to this and been reading everyones post. iam 23 years old.
i was on microgynon for 5 years then i got put on cerazette for 3 years. i stopped taking cerazette on the 9th september 2010 and i had a bleed on the 10th september which lasted for 5-6 days, then i had another bleed on the 22nd of october that lasted 5-6 days, and i havent had another bleed since. i did a test on friday 19th november and it was a bfn :nope: and i have taken loads of tests before that and they are all bfn. i was hoping to get pregnant before christmas for a nice surprise for my boyfriend as i know he wants us to try for one. we have sex about 4 times a week.
its starting to really get me down now.


----------



## sa1988

hey every1, i started taking cerazette over 4years ago, during which i had no periods watsoever, i stopped taking cerazette at the begining of august this year as me and my partner decided to ttc, 2 weeks after i stopped i had spotting blod(very little) for 1day, 8 weeks later still no period so i went to gp who gave me norethisterone (normally used to delay periods) as after taking the pill for 7 days it is supposed to automaticaly make the lining of the womb break away (like it does during menstrating, although he told me wen the bleeding happens it may be a fale period but i was given clomid(ovulation booster tablets which i was to take from the second day till end of period hope fully causing natural ovulation its been 3weeks sice period stopped and i have taken ovulation test (all negative), although if i dont fall pregnant and my period returns next month i have to take clomid again, although if i dont get pregnatnt and dont get natural bleed next month then means still not ovulating if so what else can boost ovulatiom, GOOD LUCK EVERY1 TTC XX


----------



## c1403

Hello All

This my first post as I am new to this site.

My partner and I have decided to come off Cerazette and start trying for our first baby. I read all the horror stories about coming off this pill and wanted to come off of it before i started getting obsessed with becoming pregnant. 

At the moment we are just taking it in our stride and if it happens great and if not then we wont be too dissapointed (that said now i know im not taking the pill i want a BFP more than anything)

Ive been on cerazette around 3 years with only 1 period. Before that i was on microgynon for 7 years.

I took my last pill on Friday 12th August and so far no withdrawl bleed etc....will keep you updated as its useful to hear everyones experiences not just the bad ones.

Good luck to all TTC 

xxx


----------



## Elz

c1403 said:


> Hello All
> 
> This my first post as I am new to this site.
> 
> My partner and I have decided to come off Cerazette and start trying for our first baby. I read all the horror stories about coming off this pill and wanted to come off of it before i started getting obsessed with becoming pregnant.
> 
> At the moment we are just taking it in our stride and if it happens great and if not then we wont be too dissapointed (that said now i know im not taking the pill i want a BFP more than anything)
> 
> Ive been on cerazette around 3 years with only 1 period. Before that i was on microgynon for 7 years.
> 
> I took my last pill on Friday 12th August and so far no withdrawl bleed etc....will keep you updated as its useful to hear everyones experiences not just the bad ones.
> 
> Good luck to all TTC
> 
> xxx

Hi, me and my husband are in a similar situation - I'm planning on coming off cerazette next week to try for our first baby - and want to stay in a positive frame of mind and believe that we will conceive when it's meant to happen! 

I've also been on cerazette for nearly 3 years and was on microgynon for 3 years before that.

I'm hoping that all the horrible side effects of coming off the pill aren't common, and that we won't have to wait too long before conceiving!

Good luck with TTC

xxxx


----------



## c1403

Elz said:


> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> Hello All
> 
> This my first post as I am new to this site.
> 
> My partner and I have decided to come off Cerazette and start trying for our first baby. I read all the horror stories about coming off this pill and wanted to come off of it before i started getting obsessed with becoming pregnant.
> 
> At the moment we are just taking it in our stride and if it happens great and if not then we wont be too dissapointed (that said now i know im not taking the pill i want a BFP more than anything)
> 
> Ive been on cerazette around 3 years with only 1 period. Before that i was on microgynon for 7 years.
> 
> I took my last pill on Friday 12th August and so far no withdrawl bleed etc....will keep you updated as its useful to hear everyones experiences not just the bad ones.
> 
> Good luck to all TTC
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi, me and my husband are in a similar situation - I'm planning on coming off cerazette next week to try for our first baby - and want to stay in a positive frame of mind and believe that we will conceive when it's meant to happen!
> 
> I've also been on cerazette for nearly 3 years and was on microgynon for 3 years before that.
> 
> I'm hoping that all the horrible side effects of coming off the pill aren't common, and that we won't have to wait too long before conceiving!
> 
> Good luck with TTC
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Hello

Ive been off of the pill 2 weeks now, no sign of AF apart from a few cramps which i now think im imagining. Been BD quite alot lately so who knows!

Good luck to you too...let me know how you get on with coming off cerazette

xx


----------



## Hieveryone

hi - i'm in a similar situation. it will be 3 weeks on monday since i took the last pill. We decided to take the plunge (so to speak!) having heard about younger friends who had been struggling for a couple of years so thought we should get a move on! 

This is my first post and i'm still getting used to all the lingo but think it's amazing how this gets everyone interested in science (biology) all of a sudden - i've never been so vigilant watching what my body is up to. I've had signs of ovulation i think so am hoping my body is going to get into a cycle soon but we'll see.

Will be good to keep in touch with others who are trying too. good luck for everyone x


----------



## c1403

Hi All

I got my first AF this monday 5th Sept (so 24 days after taking last cerazette pill).
Was a normal period but very dark brown (sorry tmi) so im not sure if i was a withdrawal bleed or not. 

The start of AF coincided with what would have been the last pill in my pack (cerazette you dont have a break)

Anyway im counting Monday just gone as CD1 and will see what happens ove the next few weeks, im hoping ive gone straight back to normal cycles and cant then TTC in October.

Lots of Luck

xxx


----------



## Hieveryone

c1403 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my first AF this monday 5th Sept (so 24 days after taking last cerazette pill).
> Was a normal period but very dark brown (sorry tmi) so im not sure if i was a withdrawal bleed or not.
> 
> The start of AF coincided with what would have been the last pill in my pack (cerazette you dont have a break)
> 
> Anyway im counting Monday just gone as CD1 and will see what happens ove the next few weeks, im hoping ive gone straight back to normal cycles and cant then TTC in October.
> 
> Lots of Luck
> 
> xxx

Well i'm on day 22 since my last pill (22 Aug) so the above advice is useful. 

I had the first day of my last AF around 16 Aug but this was obviously before my last pill so not sure what i'd consider the first day of my cycle. I'd read various advice about using extra precautions for the first few months after coming off a pill but my Dr advised me just to go ahead, have fun and enjoy trying.

I'm pretty sure (due to CM) that i ovulated on the 2nd Sept (10 days after my last pill and around 16 days since the 1st day of my last AF). I tested at the weekend but no luck but think it maybe too early so think i might need to hold out till this weekend. 

Just to reassure everyone else, I've not had any nasty symptoms coming off the pill - just a bit of tenderness around the breasts which is normal for me before i come on anyway. If i get my AF I won't be too disappointed this time around - at least it will mean i'll be getting back into a normal cycle but obviously i'd rather not get it and find out there's a nice reason for that instead! Fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## c1403

Good luck to you 'hieveryone' let me know how you get on....

I take it you had periods whislt on the pill? I didnt so getting my first one after three years was a good relief.

If ive worked it out correctly i should be Ovulating this week so getting in plenty of BD. Ive just brought some OV tests....trying not to take it to seriously for now.

This month i wont be too dissapointed if i dont get a BFP and get my AF on time...that means im back to normal so to speak. If i do get BFP ill be over the moon!

Babydust to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hieveryone

c1403 said:


> Good luck to you 'hieveryone' let me know how you get on....
> 
> I take it you had periods whislt on the pill? I didnt so getting my first one after three years was a good relief.
> 
> If ive worked it out correctly i should be Ovulating this week so getting in plenty of BD. Ive just brought some OV tests....trying not to take it to seriously for now.
> 
> This month i wont be too dissapointed if i dont get a BFP and get my AF on time...that means im back to normal so to speak. If i do get BFP ill be over the moon!
> 
> Babydust to all xxxxxxxx

yeah i still had periods whilst on the pill - when i first took it, i seemed to be on alot (but not heavy) but once i settled into it they weren't very regular - probably one every few months. If i missed a pill (and used extra precautions for the required time), i would generally come on briefly too but it all sounds pretty random and affects everyone differently. I have a couple of friends who are on it and one of those i know never has a period.

I'm a bit reassured by the fact that i got the CM which looked like the ovulating version at around about the right time. i've also read that the pill should be out of your system within 24 hours but i suppose its just a case of letting your body get up to speed in terms of correcting your cycle back to how it should be. Who knows? I'm certainly learning alot!

I've been tempted by the OV tests but i think i can probably tell when i'm ovulating from the CM - we'll see. Its nice to have people to chat with who are in the same boat that's for sure.

PS i did a test today and it was negative. i got them on offer at boots though so they're only 2:50 each so i thought what the hell. i'd rather prepare myself for the BFN by testing too early than wait until AF due and be really excited. I know that's mad and i'm sure i'll calm down and relax a bit more once i get bored of thinking about it! x


----------



## Hieveryone

Hieveryone said:


> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you 'hieveryone' let me know how you get on....
> 
> I take it you had periods whislt on the pill? I didnt so getting my first one after three years was a good relief.
> 
> If ive worked it out correctly i should be Ovulating this week so getting in plenty of BD. Ive just brought some OV tests....trying not to take it to seriously for now.
> 
> This month i wont be too dissapointed if i dont get a BFP and get my AF on time...that means im back to normal so to speak. If i do get BFP ill be over the moon!
> 
> Babydust to all xxxxxxxx
> 
> yeah i still had periods whilst on the pill - when i first took it, i seemed to be on alot (but not heavy) but once i settled into it they weren't very regular - probably one every few months. If i missed a pill (and used extra precautions for the required time), i would generally come on briefly too but it all sounds pretty random and affects everyone differently. I have a couple of friends who are on it and one of those i know never has a period.
> 
> I'm a bit reassured by the fact that i got the CM which looked like the ovulating version at around about the right time. i've also read that the pill should be out of your system within 24 hours but i suppose its just a case of letting your body get up to speed in terms of correcting your cycle back to how it should be. Who knows? I'm certainly learning alot!
> 
> I've been tempted by the OV tests but i think i can probably tell when i'm ovulating from the CM - we'll see. Its nice to have people to chat with who are in the same boat that's for sure.
> 
> PS i did a test today and it was negative. i got them on offer at boots though so they're only 2:50 each so i thought what the hell. i'd rather prepare myself for the BFN by testing too early than wait until AF due and be really excited. I know that's mad and i'm sure i'll calm down and relax a bit more once i get bored of thinking about it! xClick to expand...

Update: after lots of tests with different brands over the last couple of days i've got some results which are pretty conclusively positive. Hooray! Hope this reassures everyone that coming off cerazette needn't be complicated. fingers crossed it it all true and goes well. good luck everyone x


----------



## c1403

Thats good to hear 'hi everyone'

Also just to update on my situtation....I had first AF on 5th Sept and I reckon i sh ould ovulate anytime between 15-20 Sept ( so am BD alot). Yesterday i noticed EWCM which ive never noticed before and had a almost positive OPK...so im hoping fingers crossed im well into a normal cycle and who knows maybe a BFP is on its way

Babydust xxx


----------



## Hieveryone

c1403 said:


> Thats good to hear 'hi everyone'
> 
> Also just to update on my situtation....I had first AF on 5th Sept and I reckon i sh ould ovulate anytime between 15-20 Sept ( so am BD alot). Yesterday i noticed EWCM which ive never noticed before and had a almost positive OPK...so im hoping fingers crossed im well into a normal cycle and who knows maybe a BFP is on its way
> 
> Babydust xxx

Yep the EWCM was a dead giveaway for me too. How handy is it that your body gives you these clues! Good luck - I'll keep an eye out to check out how you get on x


----------



## MoonShadow14

Hello everyone

I stopped Cerazette at the end of July and I am STILL waiting for AF! I did a test on Saturday as I was going out with friends for a drink so thought would double check i was okay to drink ad was :bfn: Getting really fed up now :sad1:

I feel like need a hug... and a chinese takeway.... and some chocolate and my PJs and fluffy slippers...... and a Bridget Jones DVD fest......:cry:


----------



## c1403

Shadow14uk said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I stopped Cerazette at the end of July and I am STILL waiting for AF! I did a test on Saturday as I was going out with friends for a drink so thought would double check i was okay to drink ad was :bfn: Getting really fed up now :sad1:
> 
> I feel like need a hug... and a chinese takeway.... and some chocolate and my PJs and fluffy slippers...... and a Bridget Jones DVD fest......:cry:

Sorry to hear your AF hasnt shown up yet. What was you like before the pill?
Everyones different so i hope she shows up soon if not maybe speak to a doctor.

Have you had a withdrawal bleed at all? My cycles before the pill were pretty regular...i guess it takes time but i know thats not what you want to hear.

Good Luck xx


----------



## Elz

Hi :flower:
I'm still waiting for AF too but I've only been off cerazette for 3 weeks and I'm already impatient, so I can just imagine how fed up you are!! But a hug, a chinese takeaway, chocolate, PJ's, fluffy slippers and a Bridget Jones DVD fest sound good no matter what!! :thumbup: lol Hope you get your AF soon :hugs: xx


----------



## MoonShadow14

Thanks girls

I went back on Cerazette after having DS and he was 5 weeks old but I have had problems with irregular bleeding whilst taking it which I never had before. I was on it for about 4 years before trying for DS with no bleeds at all, stopped it to TTC DS and AF returned within 3 weeks but like I say, when I went back on it after having DS, had loads of bleeding etc. He is 3 now and the bleeding has only just settled this year but still had a few bleeds.

I went to see GP as my gut instinct is saying its not right to still be waiting for AF and she kinda palmed me off with the whole &#8220;you have to wait 6 months&#8221; thing and the classic &#8220;Cerazette does not affect your fertility&#8221;! I argued back and said clearly it does as I am not fertile now am I and I have NEVER been informed that it could take 6 months for AF to return when stopping!! That should be told to people.

I am on a real downer at the minute, I was hoping to have had had a cycle and be properly trying by now!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi everyone, 

I've been waiting 7 weeks since stopping cerazette and still no sign of AF!! 

Sooo frustrating 

Amelia x


----------



## Flames

i stop taking my pill thursday... my god the stomach cramps, back ache and nausea are killing me. no one mentioned withdrawal symptoms when i signed up to this pill. i hate being a woman right now... :(


----------



## Sunshine12

I was on Cerazette for years. Came off it about 2 years ago (which is when I found this site as I was in a state of panic when I found out all the horror stories about it.) Periods took a few months to come and only got positive ovulation results a few months after that. I cant remember exact dates and cant find my previous posts Im afraid.

We started trying to conceive 4 weeks ago. Pregnant on first attempt. I was so worried when I first came off of Cerazette but it luckily hasnt caused any problems. Perhaps its because I waited a while before TTC, Im not sure, but i dont think it has affected my fertility in general. Im 38 and my OH is 40. 

I hope you all get your AF and BFP's soon. xx


----------



## haychie

stopped takin my cerazette pill about 6 weeks ago as it made me feel so crappy, never had periods at all on it, unless i have missed one and then i bleed a couple of days later. ive been havin pregnancy symptoms, i did a test and there was a faint positive line so i did another the nxt day and there was a faint negative line. that was 3 days ago.. last night i had a spotting thinkin my period had come and i woke up this mornin to a brownie discharge and now nothin else all day. i feel like im pullin muscles in my lower tummy when i move too fast. i feel sick and slightly higher temp. anyone have any advice or suggestions???


----------



## wiihooly

did anyone else have added weight gain from cerazette???


----------



## luluferrari

I notice this thread is still going 3 years later ;) I thought I would add my experience as TTC and getting a bit upset about it.
I have 3 boys already, the youngest being 5, and had been on Cerazette for 4 years before I came off it in July 2011. Had my period about 3 weeks later. Had a 31/32 days cycle for the first few months but went back to my normal 27 day cycle on my last menstrual period on 25th October 2011. Have been using those ovulation test strips and making sure we have sex on fertile days. Period due next monday (21st November), really really hoping for a result this month. My boobs have swollen up a litle, had the whole 'tingling nipples' thing and some abdomial cramping. Think I want it a bit too much though, so might be in my head to some extent. Due to get married March 2013 so wanted to get a baby in this side of things and one afterwards ;) That's the plan anyway. Have agreed I'll go back on the pill if nothing has happened by January/February (not cerazette) though, and that we'll try again after the wedding. I'm 32, so don't want to put off.
Feel so upset though that we've been trying since July and nothing has happened. Fell pregnant with my other kids no problem xx


----------



## Webbykinskt

I came of Cerazette at the end of March this year, took me till the 1st September to get AF.

Cycle 1 - 162 days
Cycle 2 - 48 days
Cycle 3 - currently CD27

I am concerned that we've been NTNP for nearly 7 months and nothing so far but that's just me being impatient. Hope others don't have to wait as long x


----------



## roodles

I'm a newbie so I hope it's okay to bump (pardon the pun!) an old thread!

I've been on and off cerazette for a few years now. I used to be on brevinor and that was great, but because I have bad visual migraines the doctors said I had to go on a POP or else run a risk of having a stroke.

I have absolutely hated being on cerazette - I put on weight, had no sex drive, and my skin got really bad. Three weeks ago (22nd November) my husband and I decided for me to come off of it and embrace NTNP (but really more TTC). I had been on cerazette the last time for about 6 months, and had no periods in thaat time. When I first came off it I had spotting, nausea, and various other early pregnancy symptoms but tested negative on a HPT. 

There have been no more developments since then and I'm concerned about how long it may take for my cycle to go back to normal, particularly as I may potentially have problems conceiving due to other health issues. Does anyone have any updates on TTC after cerazette? Or advice, or just encouragement? (As others have said, there are many nightmare stories out there and I am a bit freaked out as this would be our first child!)

Rosie
xo


----------



## c1403

Hi

I came off the pill in August and had a withdrawal bleed 24 days later. Since then my cyles have returned to normal (24 days, 24days, 26days and now im waiting for her to arrive or see if i have a BFP)

Its hard waiting to see what happens as were all different, i was convinced it would take me months to return to normal cycles but was on...only no BFP yet :-( 

xx


----------



## roodles

Thanks c1403, you've given me hope that I may get AF soon! But you're right, we are all different, so it is hard to compare. It's just good to have some positive comparisons after reading about so much difficulty TTC after cerazette etc.

Fingers crossed that you get your BFP this time! 

xo



c1403 said:


> Hi
> 
> I came off the pill in August and had a withdrawal bleed 24 days later. Since then my cyles have returned to normal (24 days, 24days, 26days and now im waiting for her to arrive or see if i have a BFP)
> 
> Its hard waiting to see what happens as were all different, i was convinced it would take me months to return to normal cycles but was on...only no BFP yet :-(
> 
> xx


----------



## c1403

Just to update all you cerazette ladies...today i got my :bfp: 4 months since coming off the pill....so there is hope.

lots of dust to you all


----------



## Bonmichelle

Hi all. Can't believe this. Got my bfp 2 hours ago! Came off cerazette beginning of December 2010, have had no period since, other than two bouts of brown discharge. I'm 41 and never expected this, I'm so happy! It's early days but I'm just thrilled to get this far. I have been symptom watching and reading posts for last two weeks and know hearing a story like mine will give hope to all of you. I had no idea I was even ovulating after cerazette, as no period came, just 4 days of staining end of dec and again 3 weeks ago. I thought I was imagining my 'symptoms' as I wanted a baby so much but here goes: (for all of u symptom spotting). Last week (1 week before bfp) I had slightly tender boobs but normal period boobs really so thought at last that period would arrive soon. Last fri I woke up with a bad headache, which I don't really get usually, I was sick twice as pain in head made me feel rough. Saturday normal day. Sunday evening had sharp pains/discomfort lower right abdomen that went on for about an hour then subsided. From Monday to today (Thursday) I have had period cramping and swollen, tender, veiny boobs and nausea (which I thought was in my head and just where I've had disturbed sleep this week). Today noticed metally taste in mouth but again tried to convince myself I was imagining it. Been feeling hot n sweaty at night and a few hot flushes during day, oh and since last sunday I've been an emotional wreck, crying over nothing. Walked past our local 'la senza' that closed and read the 'thank to customers' sign and choked up! I'm a dental nurse and had an old lady Tuesday who was upset, I hugged her and choked up, in the end she was feeling sorry for me! And finally, been very fussy around house last two weeks, maybe coincidence but been tidying and cleaning loads and making everything perfect. Fiancé said I was 'homemaking' and said I was pregnant. Can't wait to tell him but might have to wait til tomorrow ad he's away on course. My other worry is he's going to afghan for 6 months in march, so most of our pregnancy, touch and go whether he'll get back for birth! This is my first baby and I'm almost 42. Only came off cerazette 2 months ago. How lucky am I? Had previous partner and ttc ten years ago but nothing. I can't believe this. It's always someone else it happens to, not me! If any of you have any questions that I could try to help ease the stress of ttc please just ask. Good luck everyone! It WILL happen xx


----------



## Bonmichelle

Hi all. Can't believe this. Got my bfp 2 hours ago! Came off cerazette beginning of December 2010, have had no period since, other than two bouts of brown discharge. I'm 41 and never expected this, I'm so happy! It's early days but I'm just thrilled to get this far. I have been symptom watching and reading posts for last two weeks and know hearing a story like mine will give hope to all of you. I had no idea I was even ovulating after cerazette, as no period came, just 4 days of staining end of dec and again 3 weeks ago. I thought I was imagining my 'symptoms' as I wanted a baby so much but here goes: (for all of u symptom spotting). Last week (1 week before bfp) I had slightly tender boobs but normal period boobs really so thought at last that period would arrive soon. Last fri I woke up with a bad headache, which I don't really get usually, I was sick twice as pain in head made me feel rough. Saturday normal day. Sunday evening had sharp pains/discomfort lower right abdomen that went on for about an hour then subsided. From Monday to today (Thursday) I have had period cramping and swollen, tender, veiny boobs and nausea (which I thought was in my head and just where I've had disturbed sleep this week). Today noticed metally taste in mouth but again tried to convince myself I was imagining it. Been feeling hot n sweaty at night and a few hot flushes during day, oh and since last sunday I've been an emotional wreck, crying over nothing. Walked past our local 'la senza' that closed and read the 'thank to customers' sign and choked up! I'm a dental nurse and had an old lady Tuesday who was upset, I hugged her and choked up, in the end she was feeling sorry for me! And finally, been very fussy around house last two weeks, maybe coincidence but been tidying and cleaning loads and making everything perfect. Fiancé said I was 'homemaking' and said I was pregnant. Can't wait to tell him but might have to wait til tomorrow ad he's away on course. My other worry is he's going to afghan for 6 months in march, so most of our pregnancy, touch and go whether he'll get back for birth! This is my first baby and I'm almost 42. Only came off cerazette 2 months ago. How lucky am I? Had previous partner and ttc ten years ago but nothing. I can't believe this. It's always someone else it happens to, not me! If any of you have any questions that I could try to help ease the stress of ttc please just ask. Good luck everyone! It WILL happen xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi everyone,its been nearly 2 yrs since i 1st posted on here,just wanted to say my sis fell pg while taking cerazette,unfortunately i haven't been so lucky


----------



## AmeliaLily

Congrats bonmichelle! 

Your story gives lots of us hope


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Me too xx


----------



## Twinkl3

I was on Cerazette for 9 months and thought it was a great mini pill, I actually lost weight with it which was a bonus then piled it on when I came off :(

I didn't have any periods at all whilst taking it and had a period within 2 weeks of coming off. I do think it depends on how your body works as I know when I was on the injections when I came off I didn't have a period for a year and a half :wacko:

I came off it in december 2010 and got my BFP in the February, sadly we lost our little beanie.

Fingers crossed for you that the witch arrives sooner rather than later :D Theres nothing worse than being stuck in limbo.


----------



## dianamherrera

I came off it in August and still no luck. My cycles seem to have gotten pretty regular, though. I feel like there's something wrong with me. :(


----------



## samanthax

dianamherrera said:


> I came off it in August and still no luck. My cycles seem to have gotten pretty regular, though. I feel like there's something wrong with me. :(

It took me a year to get my period back on track When i came off that pill.. But i fell pregnant so I didn't actually have a period xxx

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## AmeliaLily

dianamherrera said:


> I came off it in August and still no luck. My cycles seem to have gotten pretty regular, though. I feel like there's something wrong with me. :(

Ditto! I came off in August and first cycle took 9 weeks but regular after that. I feel like something is wrong with me too!


----------



## roodles

AmeliaLily said:


> dianamherrera said:
> 
> 
> I came off it in August and still no luck. My cycles seem to have gotten pretty regular, though. I feel like there's something wrong with me. :(
> 
> Ditto! I came off in August and first cycle took 9 weeks but regular after that. I feel like something is wrong with me too!Click to expand...

I came off it and had regular cycles within a few weeks, but after about 7 months still had not conceived and was also starting to worry. We had to take a break from TTC because of unrelated health issues, but after trying again in September conceived the first month (about 10-11 months after coming off of Cerazette). I don't know if the delay in conceiving was because of having taken Cerazette previously or not, but I just wanted to let you know that it took a little while for me, but it did happen - so try not to worry that there's something wrong or to give up hope. I hope it happens for you soon.


----------



## roodles

AmeliaLily said:


> dianamherrera said:
> 
> 
> I came off it in August and still no luck. My cycles seem to have gotten pretty regular, though. I feel like there's something wrong with me. :(
> 
> Ditto! I came off in August and first cycle took 9 weeks but regular after that. I feel like something is wrong with me too!Click to expand...

Oops, have just seen that you are expecting, so my reply is redundant! Congratulations! :D

(Obviously this is a pretty old thread... I need to get the hang of these forums! Sorry!)


----------



## willz1234

Hi, Unlike all the other post's i've read I stopped taking cerezette four days ago and started bleeding two days after stopping. Does this mean anything? It is a light mucus type flow and I have the AF cramps and pains (although not as severe)

I have all the symptoms of early pregnancy but realize this can also be from coming off the pill, I was only on it for 6 weeks and that makes me hopeful that my body will go straight back to normal.

Me and my partner are TTC, what do you ladies think the likelyhood of us getting pregnant straight away is?

Have experienced nausea, headaches, mood swings, really tender boobs (grown in size and covered in blue veins) a lack of appetite and a sensitivity to smell.

Another unlikely change has been a complete lack of interest in smoking (obviously i have stopped smoking due to TTC, but I have no craving or need to do so, in fact I havent even thought about it)


----------



## brownlieB

I was on cerrazette, I cam off and conceived within a week. I can't remember how long I was on it for though, maybe it wasn't long enough to mess up my periods? Before it though I had the implant for 2 years x


----------

